

Why Startups Should Hire the Minimally Viable Candidate - GCA10
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2012/07/20/startup-hiring/

======
roopeshv
while we are on the topic of minimally viable *, can we also write an article
on minimally viable revenue. you know just enough that you won't go bankrupt
today and not more than enough to keep you floating tomorrow? that would be an
article i would read

